# What's this..help?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Cardinal tetra developed this spot. Everyone in tank is acting normal eating normal. Nothing unusual going on. What could this be?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Columnaris!
I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope your wrong too!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the best link on columnaris I have found or read .Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


----------

